# Nassahegan RAW - 5/27



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

Met up with rueler's Wednesday night ride crew. A great bunch of folks. We started with the jug-a-lug warm-up and then went into the cemetery twisties. I was third through there and the guys in the lead were going at a blazing pace. Totally not feeling it and appreciated the break right before the last techy section. Almost cleared that. Stepped out once on a bobble.

Then on to the Cronwall/Fat Kid climb. Scott took the lead and was out of site in minutes. I was thinking he would break at maybe one of the usual spots, but I never saw him so I just kept pedaling. I was eventually passed by Tom as I was desperately trying to recover while rolling. :lol: But I kept on going and pushing and pushing. I thought one or both lungs might collapse, but pressed on and just tried to recover when I could. Got to the one techy rocky area that gets most of us and cleared it! Still no rueler. Keep pedaling. And pedaling and pedaling. Up past the big rock. It was at this point I was determined to clear the whole climb in one pass. The last ledge on the left right before the fire road had me concerned. I was thinking I would be out of gas by then. Tried desperately to recover right before it and when I got to it, I pedaled with everything left. And made it!  Fire road to fire road. Ridden clean and no stops. Psyched! 8) Gonna be tough to stop on that stretch now. Scott and Tom were waiting on the fire road, hardly breathing. Bastards! 

Then on to the rocky areas at the high point. I cleaned them all including the short sketchy ledge down. The sketchy loose downhill was pretty cake. No leaf action in there anymore. Then onto the rippin' Cornwall DH. Had a blast tailing Tom on that. Finally on to the 69er heading south. Rides waaaaay better in this direction. 3 or 4 distinct small rollers and just good flow. At the skinnies, the others pressed on while Scott and I sessioned the shorter one between the logs. It took Scott a few attempts and then he got it. Two more tries and I made it! Actually got up on the log and came close to riding across a number of times, but kept stepping out. So psyched I made it. Thanks for waiting for me Scott.

We then ripped out of there. 6.5 miles in about 2 hours. Nice pace, especially considering the climb in there. Almost thought about a short jaunt into Sessions, but light was fading with the heavy overcast. Anyway, nice crew you got there Scott. I hope to crowbar my way into a few more rides with you guys this season. Good stuff. Track record and map:

http://crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=552
http://crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=552&w=0


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Glad you met up with the crew and had a good ride.  I tried to tell ya they were a great group...  I'm impressed that you made that climb in one shot.  Not only is it long, but there's a few techy spots mixed in to screw you up.  That's a goal of mine this season, so I'm pretty jealous.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Glad you met up with the crew and had a good ride.  I tried to tell ya they were a great group...



What? Did I give you the impression I didn't believe you or something? :razz:



bvibert said:


> I'm impressed that you made that climb in one shot.  Not only is it long, but there's a few techy spots mixed in to screw you up.  That's a goal of mine this season, so I'm pretty jealous.



From the end of the cemetery twisties to the forest access road, mind you. It wasn't even on my radar as I'm so used to stopping in the usual spots. But as you know on a rueler-ride, rolling recovery is the name of the game. That was *not *easy, not only from a technical aspect in spots, but just in terms of wind. You _have _to slow down the cadence and recover on the flats as much as possible, unless of course you're a bionic man like Scotty. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> What? Did I give you the impression I didn't believe you or something? :razz:



No, you just conveniently came up with excuses as to why you couldn't make it.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> No, you just conveniently came up with excuses as to why you couldn't make it.



Yeah. Once. Like an out of commission bike.

Let's try that climb again on Sunday. Although we'll probably kill Pat. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah. Once. Like an out of commission bike.
> 
> Let's try that climb again on Sunday. Although we'll probably kill Pat. :lol:



Deal, though I can guarantee you that I won't make it. 

Actually I was thinking of hitting Nepaug this weekend so Pat show off all of his gnarness...


----------



## rueler (May 27, 2009)

Good rip Greg!! I hope the pace was fast enough for you...you were riding very strong...Really nice job on the "Fat Kid climb"...that's one of the trail sections that I don't break on. I like climbs and I don't like restarting in the middle of something that long. I just want to finish it!

I'll tell you what. I LOVE the 69er going south. It rides so nice and WAY faster in my opinion in that direction. It needs a little love from the fiskars snippers though...I don't know about you, but I was getting lashed by brush in sections. It'll be dealt with soon!! Nice work on the log ride...I knew you'd get it. The crew asked if we got it when we caught up...i told them that we weren't leaving until we both got it!! Good stuff tonight!


----------



## Greg (May 28, 2009)

Fast enough? Jim and Tom were flying through the cemetery. Wasn't quite sure of the blazing pace I was in for at that point. Glad that it mellowed a bit after that. It usually takes me 30 minutes to get my pace up. Those guys came out of the gates full bore. Thanks again for the encouragement on the log ride. Can't wait to try other ones now. Definitely feeling more confident on the bike lately.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like I need to try the 69er in reverse!


----------



## severine (May 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like I need to try the 69er in reverse!




....................................

Nah........................ I'll be good.


----------



## bvibert (May 28, 2009)

severine said:


> ....................................
> 
> Nah........................ I'll be good.



:lol: I thought about the possible interpretations of that statement after I posted it.


----------



## rueler (May 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Fast enough? Jim and Tom were flying through the cemetery. Wasn't quite sure of the blazing pace I was in for at that point. Glad that it mellowed a bit after that. It usually takes me 30 minutes to get my pace up. Those guys came out of the gates full bore. Thanks again for the encouragement on the log ride. Can't wait to try other ones now. Definitely feeling more confident on the bike lately.



They (Jim and Tommy) are definitely riding very strong this year...it helps that Tommy is now on a bike that is about 10 lbs. lighter. He went from a Kona Coiler to that shiny new Stumpjumper. It climbs way better as you can see by his performance on the Fat Kid climb.

Isn't it nice how we have 2-3 different paced rides within one group??? I don't know how we pull it off all the time...but, nobody ever seems to feel like it's too much...and those in the lead sort of know when to pull it back a notch or two so that when we do stop, there isn't too much of a time gap. Anyhow, I'm going to contact my buddy who lives by Brooksvale Park about riding there next Wednesday. I'll keep you posted on details as I get them.


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like I need to try the 69er in reverse!



I hit it my first time North bound with Rueler couple weeks back, solo'd it Southbound and swore I loved it more Southbound. Hit it North again yesterday.. loved it.

This is one I don't mind hitting either way.. at this point in my riding career(Month 2) at least..

Anyhoo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forums Trev!  I take it you ride Nass somewhat regularly?


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Welcome to the forums Trev!  I take it you ride Nass somewhat regularly?



Umm, it's the only place I have ever ridden!

I started this year, about a month ago, been out twice weekly or more when I can. Generally Friday's and Sundays..     pushing to get out more and more as the Sun is staying out a bit later for me as well.

So, I found crankfire.com, bought a bike(08 rockhopper pro disc leftover), and started riding. Why Nass? only because it seemed popular...  Drove over one day.. and have proceeded to take my lickings, getting lost and being totally addicted to the ride.

And, to be honest, I have 'bumped into' a ton of decent people.. bikers.. hikers.. etc..

Good stuff..  great challenge..


----------

